# Fish schedule



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

We moved here from Panama City Beach to Pensacola. I know the runs are different if someone could give me an idea of what runs when I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

About a week or less later than what your use to.............


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey man thats all i like to do is sharkfish and i do 90% of it in perdido key, so if you need a fishing buddy please feel free to PM or call me....Names Will 850-602-1681 and im going this saturday.


----------

